# Aaaah!! Why now?!!



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Mia is 9 months old now, and she's never really chewed on any of our stuff... only on her toys or bones. Only one time a couple of months ago did she chew on a blankie.

But this past week we caught her chewing a hole in our area rug in the living room, and I'm at home today since I'm not feeling well, and I was in the computer room and Mia was in the living room.... I thought she was sleeping. But I just went in there and she chewed off a whole corner of the area rug and exposed the inside and everything!!!! (I don't care about the area rug btw) I think she's swallowed most of it since I can't find the pieces!

Why would she all of a sudden start doing this???? Is she THAT bored?!?!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

It's possible she was just bored. Flora is the same way - she has yet to chew on anything significant save for my White Sox baseball cap (which I was not happy about - couldn't she have chewed a Cubs cap!?), but when she is REALLY bored, she'll go nuts on my mom's houseplants. That's when I know it's time to play with her or take her on a walk. :


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Could just be boredom. If she's in a chewing phase, I would suggest that you keep her in the same room with you at all times unless she's in his crate. I didn't really leave Rookie in another room for more than a couple of minutes at a time until he was around 18 months old. Even now, if he's not in the same room as me, I'll get up to check and see what he's up to after a few minutes.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

At 9 months her adult teeth may be setting into the jaw. It'll make her uncomfortable and send her chewing urge into overdrive. Plus, she now has grown up teeth and jaw muscles to do damage with.

Treat her like a chewy puppy and crate her when she can't be supervised. She should outgrow the phase once the teething is over, _unless_ she confirms some bad habits in the next few months.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Since a picture is worth a thousand words...*

This is the hole she just chewed in the area rug. It's dark now from saliva and from me spraying it with Bitter Apple when I found her doing that. :doh:


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

tippykayak said:


> At 9 months her adult teeth may be setting into the jaw. It'll make her uncomfortable and send her chewing urge into overdrive. Plus, she now has grown up teeth and jaw muscles to do damage with.
> 
> Treat her like a chewy puppy and crate her when she can't be supervised. She should outgrow the phase once the teething is over, _unless_ she confirms some bad habits in the next few months.


Oh geez, really? I thought we were passed the chewing phase :doh:

I guess we'll have to start crating her when we can't watch her for extended periods of time. Hope we don't have to crate her at night again.. she hasn't been crated at night for a couple months now. And I guess this confirms that she can't be trusted out of the crate while we're at work yet!!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

shortcake23 said:


> Oh geez, really? I thought we were passed the chewing phase :doh:


You were....now you're into the next one. If only there were just one chewing phase...


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I have no idea why she suddenly did that - but I'm sorry you're not feeling well  I'm home sick today too! Yuck!


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

mm03gn said:


> I have no idea why she suddenly did that - but I'm sorry you're not feeling well  I'm home sick today too! Yuck!


Oh thanks. I've been having a lot of migraines lately 
Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

maddison is 14 months and is still in the chewing stage.....she is just a chewer nothing of any value really mainly toys whether they are plastic or stuffed toys it doesn't matter...the latest though was a toilet brush it was all chewed and only the brush part was left and a pair of flip flops of mine and a baseball hat of my sons and the tip of my husbands running shoe....those are just in the last month and i hope she grows out of it one day....


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

OMG that is some mega chew damage! Molson has been starting to get little tastes of our area rug in the family room. It's a shag carpet so he loves playing with the long pieces of it. We are just being careful to stop him when he starts, and to spray it every so often with bitter apple, and of course, crating him or confining him to the same room we are in when he isn't being played with.

p.s. hope you are feeling better soon too!


----------

